# Chapman? anyone?



## Ben Conner (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for checking out my first post. I'm Ben, a junior in high school. I have a passion for film like no other. My mom owns a business, my dads a lawyer... so I've been down every track out there that gives me a surefire route to success. 

But I gave that up for film, because I can't see myself living a life away from a shoot. It's my passion... need I say more?

So I need some help trying to decide on which film school to go to. Chapman looks absolutely amazing to me. Everything about it seems perfect, but I don't know if I could get in. I hear it's uber-competitive. I'll probably finish high school with about a 3.6 GPA, taking nearly every AP class offered, extra curriculars like you wouldn't believe (including multiple national qualifications in FBLA, DECA, and DEBATE), I got a 27 ACT score, I'm hoping for a 2200 SAT score... is that good enough. I know I'm going up against the best of the best... 

Am I overranking Chapman? It's not on the usual top 5 list.. but it's the best for me, I think. 

Another bit of information you should know... I want to get a minor in Advertising because I also find that interesting and I'd like to do some work on commercials at some point. 

So I guess what I'm asking is: 

1) Is Chapman best for me?
2) Are there any other schools I should look into?
3) What are your thoughts on Chapman?
4) What should I be doing/could I be doing in my last 1.5 years of high school to make myself a good film school applicant?

Thanks for reading, any help is appreciated.


----------



## Ben Conner (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for checking out my first post. I'm Ben, a junior in high school. I have a passion for film like no other. My mom owns a business, my dads a lawyer... so I've been down every track out there that gives me a surefire route to success. 

But I gave that up for film, because I can't see myself living a life away from a shoot. It's my passion... need I say more?

So I need some help trying to decide on which film school to go to. Chapman looks absolutely amazing to me. Everything about it seems perfect, but I don't know if I could get in. I hear it's uber-competitive. I'll probably finish high school with about a 3.6 GPA, taking nearly every AP class offered, extra curriculars like you wouldn't believe (including multiple national qualifications in FBLA, DECA, and DEBATE), I got a 27 ACT score, I'm hoping for a 2200 SAT score... is that good enough. I know I'm going up against the best of the best... 

Am I overranking Chapman? It's not on the usual top 5 list.. but it's the best for me, I think. 

Another bit of information you should know... I want to get a minor in Advertising because I also find that interesting and I'd like to do some work on commercials at some point. 

So I guess what I'm asking is: 

1) Is Chapman best for me?
2) Are there any other schools I should look into?
3) What are your thoughts on Chapman?
4) What should I be doing/could I be doing in my last 1.5 years of high school to make myself a good film school applicant?

Thanks for reading, any help is appreciated.


----------



## gokylego (Dec 25, 2007)

Chapman is a top tier school, enrolling a very limited amount of students every year. I am applying there for transfer for fall 08. I know for a fact that the Middle 50% for SAT scores are 550 in every category so netting a 2200 would be more than enough. ACT score looks good too (i the average is 24-28). Chapman has a up and coming program that ranks it amongst top schools (Cals, NYU, FSU, NW) so it might become part of that top 5 list someday.


----------



## jinfante (Feb 23, 2008)

hey ben, i'm a junior in high school too and a lot of what you said actually realtes to me too. I also am planning to apply to chapman university and like you i am freaking out about admissions. I really don't have any advice because all the questions you posted are running through my head too. I'm glad i found your post and am looking forward to seeing what other people write back.


----------



## Cinematical (Feb 23, 2008)

For undergraduate film, Chapman is in the top 3 (it generally goes USC, NYU, Chapman, though the order can change based on your preferences). The facilites are amazing, the policies are great, and the faculty is top-notch.

But - the university itself isn't as special. Therefore, the requirements to get into the university (GPA, SAT's, etc) are lower than USC or NYU. So you should be more than fine.

The real challenge comes in the writing portions that get you into the actual film school.

I applied to Chapman, USC, and NYU last year (I now attend USC), and can assure you that getting into the university is not the hard part for any of them. That said, don't go slacking off. What would be smart would be to keep your grades up and get out to do some creative work - make some films of your own, write some scripts, look for film productions in your area that you might be able to get involved with.


----------



## cruisedude4 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey-

I'm a senior and just got in to Chapman for a BFA in Film Production.

I would recommend interning at a place around your town where film stuff happens if possible.

Also, my SAT was a 2020, if that helps at all.

-Mark


----------



## MichaelJM (Mar 1, 2008)

Hello Ben,

I'm currently a freshman film production major at Chapman, so I thought I might put my 2 cents in.  I posted on this site last year asking questions, so I'm giving back a little.

First, let me start off by saying that I think Chapman is amazing, and it was the perfect choice for me.  Out of the options I had last year, from what I knew, and what I know, Chapman seems to be one of the best film schools around.  It has its problems, like any school, but so far it's been worth it.

To answer your questions...

1) I have no clue if Chapman is best for you.  It was best for me (so far; I am only a second-semester freshman), but I can't speak for you.  If you want to know whether you have a chance getting in, from what you wrote, I'd say you have a pretty good chance.  I had 1 AP test (3) under my belt, and 2 proposed when I applied.  My best SAT score was 2030, and my GPA was probably around 3.5.  I was accepted, but that was last year.  I am sure the competition has increased, but from what you've put, I wouldn't stress out about qualifications.

2) Sure there are.  I applied to the following list of schools: Syracuse University, Ithaca University, Cornell University, Northwestern University, USC, Colorado University at Boulder, Pennsylvania State University, and Wisconsin University - Madison.  I'm of the opinion that I applied to too many schools.  But the idea is there's a lot of options out there.  There's also Loyola-Marymount, NYU, and others.  Each have their qualities, and problems.  I'll leave the research up to you.  As you're a junior though, I'll use a metaphor and say, don't put all your eggs in one university.

3) Where to begin.... Well here are a few things off the top of my head.  Chapman is in Orange County, CA, so I like it's location.  The town it's located in (Old-Town Orange) is small, and quiet.  But there are many things accessible.  By bus, movie theaters, malls, Disneyland, and more.  By car, the beach, more movie-theaters, LA, Hollywood, more amusement parks, movie studios and more.  I don't have a car, but the things I need aren't too far to walk to, and I've made friends with people who have cars.  The nearby circle has a nice atmosphere with restaurants (and antique shops, if that's what you're into).  Chapman is near the movie business, so there are a lot of opportunities which arise as a result.  For example, there are always free preview screenings.  Also, anything in the LA area is accessible; for example, the AFI fest.

Chapman also has a program where people from the industry come and have dinner with around 9 students every Tuesday, and Thursday (anyone can sign up).  I've had the privilege to dine with Polly Platt, and Larry Turman.  While I wasn't able to dine with John Carpenter, or Martin Campbell, I was able to attend the Q&A session held afterwards (anyone can attend that).  The proximity to the industry is nice.  I've not yet had to deal with the possible problem of getting to and from an internship, so I can't speak on that, though I'm sure people do it.

The facilities are amazing at Chapman. While freshman don't really have the opportunity to use some of them (sound stages), we can if we're lucky, and plan ahead.  Nothing is completely off-limits.  Though I should say the editing labs are sometimes difficult to deal with as far as technical problems go, and the hated ISIS server can be a pain, but these problems are minor, and the benefits outweigh any small inconveniences.

First semester classes are not that great, but the film classes starts on the first day.  I'm very grateful for this because I knew that if I went to a college where I wouldn't be taking film classes until Junior year, I would have either gone insane, or made films on my own time (the latter probably).  The classes/professors do get better, and I'm already seeing that in the second semester.  For example, my Directing I class is being taught by Barbara Schock (Oscar Award Winner).

There are always opportunities to work on Intermediate, Advanced, or Graduate films.  So far I've gripped on two Graduate film sets.  There are many more jobs though (such as script supervisor, art department, production designer, 2nd AC, 2nd AD, and even better if you're good), and finding student films to work on is easy, and a great learning experience.

Everyone is really nice around campus, and you find people who share your interests.  Living on campus I don't see it as a major commuter school.  If you become friends with other people who live on campus, you don't really notice anything.  Dining hall food could be better, but it's not terrible.

There are other things which I could go on about, but I've already said too much.  Ask me a specific question if you want, and I'll try and answer it.

4)  Make films, and gain experience.  Try and gain and foster connections, and maybe even do some unpaid internships.  Don't feel like any of this is required, but it does help, and if you like making films, it's also fun!  I made a lot of films (because I wanted to), and I did two unpaid internships (after I applied though), both of which were extremely beneficial for me.  Knowing two people in the television industry helped me out with admission, because they wrote a nice recommendation letter for me.  Look for opportunities in your area, not just for the recommendations, which may or may not be a result, but for the experience, and enjoyment.  Also, start thinking about the video which you may have to make for admission. I didn't have to make one to get into the school, so I can't offer advice there.

So I hope this helps you.  And I hope this helps someone else reading this.  To those who reached the end of this novel, I congratulate.


Good luck on your quest, and good luck to anyone else trying to find their place.

I'm still open to any questions as well.

Thanks for reading,
Michael


----------



## jinfante (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a questio about the internships. If you want to apply to one where do you go? Are there specific places? Im so new to this. And also, do they teach you the different terms associated with film production. I have no idea what a 2nd AC is. Like I said i'm new. The experince I have comes from courses my high school offered in cinema and it wasn't very detailed. I learned the basics of filmmaking (genres, techniques asssociated with genres, camera techniques, e.t.c.)


----------



## MichaelJM (Mar 2, 2008)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jinfante:
I have a questio about the internships. If you want to apply to one where do you go? Are there specific places? Im so new to this. And also, do they teach you the different terms associated with film production. I have no idea what a 2nd AC is. Like I said i'm new. The experince I have comes from courses my high school offered in cinema and it wasn't very detailed. I learned the basics of filmmaking (genres, techniques asssociated with genres, camera techniques, e.t.c.) </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm going to assume you're are talking about internships you can get before going to Chapman. (Correct me if I'm wrong).  I was lucky, and I knew some people who could direct me towards two different companies.  If you're interested in doing an internship, I'd say look on the internet for film production companies, television production companies, or post-production facilities in your area, and if you think you've found a good one, send them an email asking whether you could intern there, and why you want to.  The reason should not be "for college"; the reason should be "so that I can gain more experience, and I want to learn about it etc.".  That's what I can suggest.

Do 'they' teach you the terms associated with filmmaking?  Well, it depends on what you end up doing as an intern.  If you're lucky, you will end up interning at a place which allows you to learn, instead of do busy-work.  If you tell 'them' in the email what experience you have, or lack of experience, they should know what to expect from you.  Personally, I had almost no experience, and what I didn't know, I learned.  If you need to know what a 2nd AC is, they will tell you what it is.  Depending on who you intern with, you want a learning experience.

Just to reiterate, having internships on your resume isn't necessary to get you into Chapman.  I didn't have any on my resume when I applied.  I did do the internships because I wanted to, and because I enjoyed film production.  (I worked with a small production company associated with television production, and I worked at a post-production house).  If you are able to get one in which you are allowed to learn, I think it could be very beneficial experience.

MichaelJM


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 2, 2008)

Mike, I just applied as a transfer student for Fall of 2008 to Chapman University's Film Production program. What I want to know is: 

1. Are you able to get networking opportunities while attending classes at Chapman? 

2. I know the cost for attending Chapman is over $30,000 dollars a year. How are you personally paying for it? This is one of my biggest concerns...I do not want to go into debt. I want to know what your experience is with finances here. 

3. If the have networking opportunities...Are you able to make contacts and connections with people in the industry? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MichaelJM (Apr 2, 2008)

1- My experience so far is that it's not likely to get "networking opportunities" just by attending class.  I'm not even sure how to answer this question since I feel like it's such a vague term. It's possible I suppose to get in contact with people in the industry through a professor, if you have a good relationship with that professor, but I'm just a freshman and have not experienced that or heard of such an experience.  I'm not ruling it out though.  This isn't to say that there aren't any opportunities to get contacts within the industry.  There are plenty, and I think the method varies.

First, every week people from the film/tv industry visit students, and if you sign up you can have dinner with them.  But this opportunity is available not for the purpose of networking, but for the purpose of hearing they're story.  It would be rude to approach one of them and, for example, give them a business card at such an occasion.  I thought it was worth mentioning though.

Second, there is definitely networking within the student body.  It's extremely valuable to get to know people from all levels of the university.  Not only will this help with your own productions, but you are able to work on other people's and will be given more opportunities as a result.

Third, there are plenty of internships available to students.  Not all are feasible, but every week there's an email sent out with a list of internships.  Internships are of course a very good way to get connections.

I guess my feeling so far is that there is a definite 'industry presence' at Chapman, if that makes sense.  If you have the drive, and desire to make contacts in the industry, then you will have that opportunity.  'Networking' is something which I experience every day with fellow film students, and with the people I already know in the industry.

2- How am I personally paying for Chapman?  I have a scholarship, which helps.  However I think this is a personal question and it really depends on your financial situation as to whether or not you can pay for it, or are comfortable with paying for it.  There are scholarships, student loads, government aid, etc.  I'm not the right person to ask about this, but I'm sure the Financial Aid Office at Chapman would be able to help you figure out a solution.

3- I feel like I answered this in #1. 

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.

Good luck with your decision!

Michael


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (Apr 2, 2008)

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by MichaelJM:
1- My experience so far is that it's not likely to get "networking opportunities" just by attending class.  I'm not even sure how to answer this question since I feel like it's such a vague term. It's possible I suppose to get in contact with people in the industry through a professor, if you have a good relationship with that professor, but I'm just a freshman and have not experienced that or heard of such an experience.  I'm not ruling it out though.  This isn't to say that there aren't any opportunities to get contacts within the industry.  There are plenty, and I think the method varies.

First, every week people from the film/tv industry visit students, and if you sign up you can have dinner with them.  But this opportunity is available not for the purpose of networking, but for the purpose of hearing they're story.  It would be rude to approach one of them and, for example, give them a business card at such an occasion.  I thought it was worth mentioning though.

Second, there is definitely networking within the student body.  It's extremely valuable to get to know people from all levels of the university.  Not only will this help with your own productions, but you are able to work on other people's and will be given more opportunities as a result.

Third, there are plenty of internships available to students.  Not all are feasible, but every week there's an email sent out with a list of internships.  Internships are of course a very good way to get connections.

I guess my feeling so far is that there is a definite 'industry presence' at Chapman, if that makes sense.  If you have the drive, and desire to make contacts in the industry, then you will have that opportunity.  'Networking' is something which I experience every day with fellow film students, and with the people I already know in the industry.

2- How am I personally paying for Chapman?  I have a scholarship, which helps.  However I think this is a personal question and it really depends on your financial situation as to whether or not you can pay for it, or are comfortable with paying for it.  There are scholarships, student loads, government aid, etc.  I'm not the right person to ask about this, but I'm sure the Financial Aid Office at Chapman would be able to help you figure out a solution.

3- I feel like I answered this in #1. 

If you have any more questions feel free to ask.

Good luck with your decision!

Michael </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Thanks you so much! I appreciate you taking your time out to type that entire answer up. I didn't mean to be blunt on the question of how you're paying for school. It just seems like $30,000 dollars is really expensive. How did you get your scholarship? Was it a lot of money or a little bit?


----------



## MichaelJM (Apr 2, 2008)

No problem at all.  And you weren't blunt; I just think finances vary for each person.  I was chosen for the scholarship based on my "qualifications" I suppose coming out of high school.  I don't believe I applied for it (I can't remember).  And yes I agree $30,000 is really expensive, and I'm lucky to be able to pay for it.  I hope that if you do want to go to Chapman, you are able to.


----------



## Topo (Apr 6, 2008)

Is there anything you can tell me about the screenwriting major/classes? I realize you are in film production and may not know but if you do that would be great! I was just accepted as a Screenwriting major and was just curious


----------



## SD Grad (Apr 6, 2008)

To Jinfante:  Since you're in LA, you could check out Los Angeles City College (they've got a good Film/TV program, from what I've heard).  I haven't checked it out personally, though.  Maybe they could set you up with some internships.  I was able to intern through my local community college and gained experience in Film and TV that way.  So, maybe you'll have the same luck with LACC.  Here's a link to check out for info on the program:  http://cinematv.lacitycollege.edu/cinfaq.htm


<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by jinfante:
I have a questio about the internships. If you want to apply to one where do you go? Are there specific places? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Sparkle (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if chapman's screenwriting program is any good?


----------



## armen (Apr 14, 2008)

Sparkle; I've heard great things about it. I visited the school once and the tour guide was a freshman majoring in screenwriting. She couldn't stop telling us how great it was.

I know this isn't the thread for it, but how would you guys say my chances look? I'm applying as transfer from a Community College. At the time of applying, I might have around a 3.2. If anything, it'll be higher, but let's just say 3.2. I have been interning at a local production company for more than a year where I've produced, directed and written for a local TV show. I don't know, I'm worried about my GPA!


----------



## MichaelJM (Apr 14, 2008)

RE: Topo, Sparkle:  Sorry I didn't respond.  I don't know much about the screenwriting program.  I doubt it's bad.  I've heard good things about it.  I can't tell you much more than that though.  I do know that there are opportunities if you are at Chapman to get your script made into a student film.  Screenwriters (or anyone) can submit scripts to be made for Location Filmmaking, Advanced Productions, and possibly Senior Thesis's.  

RE: Armen:  Personally, I'm not a good judge of what your chances are.  I'd say they are pretty good considering you have a lot of experience.  As long as your papers and video is good then it would seem like you'd have a pretty good chance.  I don't know what the application process for a transfer student is but either way, you seem to have done all you can to look good.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 14, 2008)

I currently do NOT recommend chapman for screenwriting. The curriculum is in transition right now and it seems to be primarily impacting the SW program negatively. the SW have a meeting with the head of the program on thursday and I will update my position at that time. However prior to this past week it was a great program, strong students, excellent faculty. The problem will be the curriculum change. I'll let you know if that happens


----------



## armen (Apr 14, 2008)

MichaelJM: Thanks. I've worked as a PA, Key Grip, and recently as a producer and writer for a local TV show and sometimes as a director. It's great experience I'd say, so hopefully they can take that into consideration. My grades worry me, that's all. 3.2ish but after the application process I'll have around 3.5. I'll do all I can on my apps though.


----------



## SD Grad (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Winter,

Are any of the other programs undergoing curriculum change?

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Winterreverie:
I currently do NOT recommend chapman for screenwriting. The curriculum is in transition right now and it seems to be primarily impacting the SW program negatively. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------

